# Anyone Heard of Scheels ???



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone Heard of Scheels ???


It will be big — 220,000 square feet. And it will be like no other retail outlet in Utah, complete with a 65-foot-tall Ferris wheel and a 16,000-gallon salt-water aquarium.


Scheels, the sporting goods and apparel giant, is coming to Sandy at a new development to be called One Fourteen, at 11400 South between Interstate 15 and State Street.

The official groundbreaking is scheduled for April 6. It is expected to open in the fall of 2012.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah....great store.


----------



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

It is a really cool sporting goods store. It is being built on the northwest corner of 114th south and State Street. They are clearing the ground now. We beat out several other cities to get it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow. I'm excited if they have cheap minnows and Blue Foxes.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought Cabelas was pretty great but from what Im hearing Scheels is going to be almost twice the size of Cabelas


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just looked at their website. Is it just me, or does it seem like its nothing more than a clone of Dick's or Sports Authority?


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am just not seeing the need. If you go North of there to 7200 you have Sportsman's and south just past the point of the mountain is Cabela's. There is also no telling how many smaller shops in the area (atleast till it is built). Like all the other store they will have the same thing and if not I am sure that they can get it or would be willing to sell you something with a larger price tag. If we were going to have something move in I would like to see Bass Pro somewhere North of Ogden, but there again many shops up that way also.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been in their Great Falls and Billings, MT stores. Nice selection of hunting and fishing gear, but not nearly the variety as Cabela's or Bass Pro. My Billings buddy prefers Scheels to Cabela's in Billings because of the staff at Scheels. He feels they are much more attentive to his needs than the folks at Cabela's. But then, he's on a first name basis with most of the Scheels hunting staff.

On prices, it's been my experience that Cabela's is a little better (cheaper) than Scheels. However, they are very close on most items in hunting and fishing gear. I never looked at clothing or footwear at Scheels, so I couldn't say how they compare.

Having actually been in a couple of their stores, I can tell you they are nothing like Dicks or SA stores; they are way better in my opinion.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just took a lookee see at their website nothing more IMHO then a glorified sporting good store for every sport...doesn't seem to specialized but a wide variety for every type of sport (that could change with the location I'm sure)...not saying thats bad at all...for us Thorne Brothers or Rollie & Helens is where we do a vast majority of our shopping...of course Bass Pro Shops and Cablelas get stimulated with our $$$ also but with the previous mentioned no state tax and a vast majority of the time free shipping also. So I guess it's all in what one wants and what one is looking for...besides Cabelas, Anglers Den (top notch by us) along with SW we stimulate the northern Utah economy plenty...


----------



## MTHunter (Dec 1, 2010)

Once you all get to go visit a scheels you will understand the hype. They are a big enough company that they have Scheels brand boots, fishing poles,tackle boxes, etc. It is like no other store I have seen in Utah. I would drive an extra hour past a Cabelas to get to a Scheels. It is a true all in 1 sporting goods store. They literally have everything for hunting, fishing, water sports, team sports, golf, and probably any other outdoor activity you can think of. It doesnt make sense that they can have the hunting and fishing selection that a Cabelas type store does, but it seems like they do (except for maybe camo.) I for one (if you couldn't tell) am very excited that a true sporting goods store is coming to UT. Before you blast saying we have sporting goods stores... just wait and see, there is nothing here that is comparable.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

When I lived in Great Falls, I shopped at Scheels quite a bit. It was the best sporting goods store in that town. But that isn't saying much. Things I liked about them back then was the rifle selection - best in town, and wader and float tubing supplies. I tied a lot of flies in those days and their tying section was weak - mostly crap stuff you'd find in general sporting goods store, so I kept with the local fly shop for all my fly tying stuff. Based on my experience at the one in Great Falls (I'm not sure its even the same chain actually), I'd say that for an outdoors store, it isn't even in the same class as Sportsmans or Cabelas. Seemed like it would be more of a competitor with Sports Authority - as most stuff was for sports - biking - tennis - team sports, that kind of stuff.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Huh. After reading your posts above, I decided to look things up. The Great Falls store has been completely re-done since I lived there. And the description of what is getting built in Sandy sounds pretty cool. Looks like they are taking the Cabelas concept and expanding it to sports, as well as outdoors stuff. Should be a pretty cool store.
www.scheelssports.com


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

No ammo.....lame. :roll:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good, maybe with some more competetion I can get a deal better than $200.00 on a new Shimano Ci4. I hate paying retail.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Along with this store coming here somebody and their infinate wisdom has decided that we now need a Dick's sporting goods store in Layton. This phenominon of sporting good stores is eventually going to leave a lot of empty store fronts and wasted money. So I guess the goal is to have an outdoor store at every exit along I-15.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Smith and Edwards (1)
Sportsmans (4)
Dick's (2)
Sports Authority (12)
Big 5 (16)
REI (2)
Angler's Den (1)
Cabela's (1)
Scheels (1)

I think this is a little over the top for outdoor stores, even though the supply for certain items is less than PAR in some of the stores they are still there.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Reminds me of when all the private psych hospitals opened about 20 years ago along the Wahsatch front. There's only one or two left now. Only the strong will survive. Customer service and prices will win out. o-||


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Personally I don't care for these huge stores. Give me a mom and pop any day. Sad thing is these stores put a hurtin on mom and pop. In Utah it all started with Sportsmans WH and its been downhill from there. I guess its our Walmart society.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Iron Bear - your post reminds me of my favorite fly shop I've ever been to. The place was Wolverton's Fly Shop in Great Falls. Keith and Boyd Wolverton ran the place. Both guys were retired - one ran the shop and the other guided people on the Missouri River in the drift boat they owned. The shop wasn't much - maybe 800 square feet. But it had everything you actually needed for tying flies and nothing more. Heck, 3/4 of the stuff at Sportsman's I wonder what the point is. Anyway, at Wolvertons, there was a Mr. Coffee in the corner by an old TV that always had a pot of folgers going and ready to pour in the white styro cups for anyone that wanted it. And a hound dog that kept watch of the place from his pillow by the TV. There were a couple of easy chairs rejected from the 70s, parked in the corner. There was a table towards the back of the store with a few tying vises, some with half-finished flies waiting for something or another. And it didn't matter if you were buying a single pheasant tail feather, Sage rod, or a Whiting neck, advise, tips, and conversation flowed freely. As Boyd put it one day, they didn't make much money off the shop, but when he retired from his career as an engineer with MDOT, he was driving his wife crazy, so this kept him out of the house during the day. I miss that place. We certainly don't have shops like that around here. Best fly shop ever.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I cut my teeth in a small sporting goods shop in Clearfield. Never made any money actually it was one heck of a expensive hobby. But had several regulars that would come in shoot the breeze. We too had a fresh pot of coffee at the ready free for the taking. We never stocked anything you didn't need and if we didn't have it we would be more than happy to order it in within a few days. One of my most rewarding habits was pointing a guy in the right direction simplifying things for a beginner and saving them some money. Partly because we viewed our customers as friends instead of a dollar sign. Not exactly the most profitable but the most rewarding. Ahhhhh the good ole days.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I remember we used to get all of our fishing and hunting stuff at Allied's. "If they didn't have it, you didn't need it."

K-Mart was a good place to get fishing stuff too..

Ah, the good 'ole days.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's one for you- Angler's Inn. I used to get tons of stuff there. Kmart was good too. Then I came home from my mission and Kmart sucked, and Angler's was closed.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Like a blast from the past... Anglers Inn was my church. What ever happend to that place? I am glad to have another option like Scheels, I hope they have a different selection. Luckily they will be close to my house. Now days I am a sportsmans fan... most the staff treats me right, but there is a few bad apples in the bunch. It must be due to my long hippy dreddy hair.


----------

